# Java ->in CMD Schreiben



## Nevhirion (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich stehe grad vor einem großen Problem. Ich möchte aus meinem Java Programm die Windows CMD aufrufen und in dieser was reinschrieben. Leider finde ich nicht wirklich Hilfe zu diesem Thema und ich weiß nun auch nicht weiter.

Ist das eigentlich möglich aus einem Java-Programm die Windows CMD aufzurufen und in der was reinzuschreiben? Wenn ja könntet ihr mir sagen wie?

Das wäre sehr nett.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nev


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/295633-cmd-ueber-java-steuern.html

Gruß Tom


----------

